# Calcott Hall



## Rubex (Jan 16, 2016)

Calcott Hall, otherwise known as Red Dress Manor, is a Georgian-style house that became a Grade II listed building in 1953, it used to be part of a dairy farm dating back to 1725.

It has been placed on the buildings at risk register by the council and it’s clear to see why; even from the outside this place is looking sorry for itself. Every window is broken and roof tiles are missing which has lead to the top floor being near impossible to walk on due to the rotten floor boards.

The local farmer has piled cow manure under the commonly used access points in an attempt to deter people from entering. There are also cows and a large bull grazing freely in the field surrounding the house.





















































































Thanks for looking,

Rubex


----------



## krela (Jan 16, 2016)

Well that's gone downhill fast. 

No roof + rain = very fast decay.


----------



## mookster (Jan 16, 2016)

God, what a mess that's in now.


----------



## J_a_t_33 (Jan 16, 2016)

Cool place!


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2016)

Yes, it has gone downhill fast, as good as always Rubex, the shot of the miniature furniture is a goodun, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 16, 2016)

This place is getting worse. Now there is a hole in the roof.


----------



## jsp77 (Jan 16, 2016)

That's a nice set of pics, must have a look myself sometime.


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 16, 2016)

You got some really nice shots here rubex..considering how dark it was.I won't forget the cow poo in a hurry.I had to grab your foot what had been in it. ha ha


----------



## The Wombat (Jan 16, 2016)

That looks like it has gone downhill 

Good photos Rubex


----------



## smiler (Jan 16, 2016)

Mikeymutt said:


> You got some really nice shots here rubex..considering how dark it was.I won't forget the cow poo in a hurry.I had to grab your foot what had been in it. ha ha



That is above and beyond


----------



## Mikeymutt (Jan 16, 2016)

smiler said:


> That is above and beyond



Just a little foot up..I would not touch the bade of the wellie.just the side


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 16, 2016)

Wonderful photos Rubex, I really like the gloomy ones with the windows in 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## URBANMYTH (Jan 17, 2016)

Very nice great as always


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 17, 2016)

Shame about its state now and it looks like someone has done a through jobs of searching the place!! Still you got some great shots and from some precarious areas too!!.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tumble112 (Jan 17, 2016)

Well done on this. This is an excellent example of decay. It just goes to sbow no matter what humankind creates, nature always overcomes in the end.


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

Great shots Rubex not changed much since I visited and poor Mikey


----------



## kathyms (Feb 29, 2016)

Did you get trapped by the water left under the window for intruders. We were there today and I was in the car when a police man drove up, very strange, he told me that he wasn't bothered about my son in there taking pics, in fact he could stay in there for a while. After checking my car me and a passenger he told me that it is a well known place for filming pornography.


----------

